# salary



## chaya.tabak09@gmail.com (Sep 7, 2012)

I am looking for a position, and recently came across the possibility of doing remote coding. Since I live in Ohio, and the friend (a physician) who suggested that he could pass along my resumé works in N.J., I don't know what to expect in salary and other compensation. Looking up this information on websites, I have come across an average of $48,464 for a medical coder in the Cleveland area, and have seen as low as $32,350 for a medical records and health info technician, also in this area. Which is realistic? In Bergen County, NJ, the average is $60,552. 

I figure that I should ask for something in between Cleveland's and Bergen county's salaries, since the New Jersey doctor is earning a lot more than the Cleveland doctor, but will be motivated to hire me if I have a lower salary than is typical for N.J.

Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## JLAMAR (Sep 16, 2012)

Good Luck on your chance for the remote position. I know salaries vary in different areas so I think it would be hard for anybody to give you a specific     (btw.. haha.. If they have another opening, let me know haha  )


----------

